# Autohelm 6000 autopilot



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My faithful old Autohelm 6000 autopilot has developed a sick course computer. Autohelm, (now Raymarine)no longer has parts, so am searching the web for anyone wanting to sell such a unit.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

are you looking for a model 100 or 300 r computer?
eric


----------



## gnorbury (Mar 27, 2002)

Neither - I believe rskipper was referring to one of the old AH 6000 systems which predate the ST series (circa 1992 vintage). It is a rectangular black metal heatsink/box with all the connections except power and drive being terminated through a 25 pin connector on the right hand end.

Until earlier this year I had such a unit myself, but gave it away after installing a complete system upgrade.

sorry
Graham


----------



## sywitchcraft (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi skipper;

Sorry to hear about your Autohelm course computer & hope you have found a resolution by now. I have the same system which is still performing well so I am not anxious to part with it. However, if you find yours is beyond hope and plan to give it up I would be interested in purchasing one of the control heads ZO25 or 26. 
Thanx


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

please don't revive dead threads. It is considered poor net etiquette... it would be better to PM the person, or to check their profile to see if they're still active.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

you might want to check creds... seeing as Hiram only has 19 posts to his credit...most of which are attacks against people giving him advice or myself. I believe he's a person who was banned from Sailnet for being generally obnoxious and dishonest... coming back under another handle.


----------

